# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Si krijohet një dyqan Online?

## klodj

Pershendetje,

Do te doja qe dikush te me ndihmonte me ndonje informacion apo link se si mund te krijoj nje web-faqe per Shitje Online. Pra dikush te hyje ne faqen time dhe te perzgjedhe nje ose disa nga objektet qe une do reklamoj ne faqe duke i hedhur te shporta e tij dhe pagesa te behet me banke. Kurse ajo qe do bleje do i cohet me poste besoj brenda nje fare rregullsie dhe besueshmerie.
Tani une kerkoj fillimisht nje menyre si duhet dizenjuar faqja pastaj nese ka sugjerime edhe per ceshtjen e shperndarjes dhe sigurine e llogarive bankare mund te me thoni se e kam shume per zemer nje projekt te tille por me sa duket eshte paksa i veshtire per t'u realizuar.

Faleminderit !!!

----------


## namik

Ne rradhe te pare sa njouhri ke ti ne client/server programing pasi qe te ndertosh nje webfaqe e-commerce duhe te dish te programosh ne c/s dhe njohuri mbi databases. 
Ne rast se ti i zoteron keto njohuri atehere eshte e thjeshte, shko ne faqet e 'paypal' ose mastercard dhe ato te japin informcionin e duhur se si te perdoresh sherbimet e tyre.

----------


## xheimsi

> Pershendetje,
> 
> Do te doja qe dikush te me ndihmonte me ndonje informacion apo link se si mund te krijoj nje web-faqe per Shitje Online. Pra dikush te hyje ne faqen time dhe te perzgjedhe nje ose disa nga objektet qe une do reklamoj ne faqe duke i hedhur te shporta e tij dhe pagesa te behet me banke. Kurse ajo qe do bleje do i cohet me poste besoj brenda nje fare rregullsie dhe besueshmerie.
> Tani une kerkoj fillimisht nje menyre si duhet dizenjuar faqja pastaj nese ka sugjerime edhe per ceshtjen e shperndarjes dhe sigurine e llogarive bankare mund te me thoni se e kam shume per zemer nje projekt te tille por me sa duket eshte paksa i veshtire per t'u realizuar.
> 
> Faleminderit !!!


o klodi se pari duhet tju futesh me hunde programimit "html-ve" elementeve te sigurise ne nje faqe webi,tabelave te te dhenave.
se dyti eshte projekt qe do ca kohe dhe nuk behet brenda dites
prandaj nuk mund te gjesh nje pergjigje te menjehershme ketu.
me fal qe nuk po te ndihmoj por per projekte te tila paguhet shume lale keshtu qe eshte pak jo profesionale te te jap nje projekt keshtu si pa te keq.
me vullnet arrihet gjithcka.materiale per programim besoj se nuk e ke te veshtire per te gjet.ndihme me te madhe nuk besoj se do te gjesh.jo se ne te ndihmuam vec per mbeshtetje sepse eshte nisme e kendshme

----------


## Force-Intruder

Nje dyqan online?
1. Bli hostin dhe domain.
2. Shumica e ketyre kane programe e-store te gatshme per instalim automatik. Mjafton te percaktosh modelin, iden e llojit te e-business qe ke ndermend te besh. Ne cdo rast ke templates te gatshem me shumice ne internet. 
3. Shko ne nje banke, merr nje karte krediti, hap nje llogari ne paypal edhe je gati. 


Menyra e dyte:
Merr me qera nje dyqan cfaredo.
Futi trefazorin.
Ja ku e ke : Dyqan Online  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ixnpeL

them dhe un i te njejtit mendim me Force-Intruder jam  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## klodj

Kjo menyra e dyte me trefazorin eshte gjeniale... 

Dua me shume te di si funksionon ne momentin qe blen dikush. . .
Pra ku i paguan leket dhe si do e marri artikullin qe ka blere?
Do ia dergoj me poste apo do ja coj vete ne shtepi?
Do me vije ndonje lek ne banke mua apo do mi haje ndonje haker?


Apo te dal me mire me tezga thuaj,  ne treg.....  lol

----------


## BvizioN

Ne momentin qe dikush blen nje nga materialet tuaja per shitje, ju informoheni menjehere mbi shit/blerjen dhe transicionin e bere. Pas kesaj eshte puna jote. Duke ju permbajtur plotesisht rekalmimit qe ke bere per kete material (ku duhet ta kesh bere te carte se cfar lloj postimi do besh, te shpejte apo standart..se dhe cfare kompanie korrieresh perdor) pregadit materialin per ta postuar. 

Tja dergosh vete ne shtepi tingellon shume primitive dhe mesjetare, duke marre parasysh qe bleresi mund te banoje 1000 km larg teje. Por ne varesi te suksesit dhe numrit te materialeve qe shet mbrenda nje dite, mund te linde si demosdoshmeri hapja e nje llogarie me kompani korrieresh si DHL apo FedEx te cilet vijne cdo dite ne adresen tende dhe bejne terheqjen e materialeve.  

Ne dyqanin virtual mund te mundesosh nje variacion menyrash per te paguar. PayPal eshte shume efektive per biznese te tilla. Gjithashtu mund te mundesosh pagesen me kredit apo debit carte apo transferim direkt ne banke. Madje disa pranojne dhe pagesa me Cek (cheque) por nje gje te tille nuk do ta rekomandoja. Kur pagesa behet me PayPal, parate transferohen direkt ne llogarine tende te PayPal. Nga aty pastaj ju mund ti transferoni vete ne lloganine tuaj bankare apo mund ta sajoni llogarine ne menyre te tille qe parate te transferohen gjithnje ne llogarine e bankes fill pas nje transicion parash.

Nga menyra teknike, dyqani duhet te permbaje te gjitha elementet e sigurise ne menyre qe klientet te blejne me besueshmeri dhe konfidence te plote. Suksesi jot varet plotesisht nga niveli jot i sherbimit karshi klientit (shume biznese ne Shqiperi nuk arrijne ta vlersojne kete fakt)

Une nuk kam dyqan on line po shes shpesh ne eBay. Principat jane te njejta.

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

BvizioN aoma se kuptoj si funksionon kjo te ebay , kam kerkuar dhe gjej Playstation me cmime te ulta fare , si ka mundesi , jane cmime qe te ngjajne me reklama , spam , po kjo puna e pritjes si eshte  Shitesi ve psh 10 ankand dhe "fituesi" eshte ai jep cmimin me te lart?

----------


## BvizioN

Me ebay duhet te kesh kujdes sespe ka lloj lloj mashtrimesh (te cilet mashtrojne duke ju permbajtur 100% rregullave)

Pike se pari duhet te lexosh me teper kujdes te dhenat mbi materialin ne shitje, nga fillimi e deri ne fund. Shpesh here tregtaret shkruajne ne fund te faqes, me germa fare te vogla, ate qe ata nuk deshirojne qe ti ta lexosh (sespe po ta lexosh nuk hedh bid per materialin) 

Per shembull...playstation...i ri, i pa perdorur, etj etj....ne nje faqe qe nuk mbaron me te thena e detaje, por qe ne fund te faqes mund te shkruaje me germa teper te vogla "Kjudes...ketu nuk po blen playstation aktual, por juve po hidhni bid per informacionin se ku mund ta merrni falas" qe ne fakt eshte nje link qe ato ta dergojne me mesazh, dhe nje link i tille te dergon ne nje faqe tjeter qe nuk eshte asgje me teper se nje mashtrim. Ne kete faqe, ti radhitesh ne nje liste te gjate per te marre nje PS falas, qe ne te vertete kurre nuk e merr.

Pra, ne ebay mund te shiten dhe blihen informacione. Per ata qe nuk e lexojne me kujdes, mund te duket sikur eshte material ne shitje dhe jo informacion. 

Megjithate, cmimet ne eBay jane teper te uleta ne pergjithesi. Po te dish, blen materiale teper te mira dhe me cmime teper te uleta. Une personaisht, blej dhe shes. Kam rene dy tre here viktime e pakujdesise time ne fillim (para 5-6 vitesh) por ajo me eshte bere mesim dhe qe atehere kurre nuk kam patur probleme.

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Sa $ te mashtruan.

----------

